# First Build



## rotor head (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been viewing this site for months and just got to say you all corrupted me. Starting searching craigslist and found this 80 gallon compressor for a 100 buck they said the pump was sized no big deal just wanted the tank well I pick it up and end up selling the pump  and the motor for 200 so I'm up 100 can't beat that. So the build is on. Just one problem regular flow with tuning or reverse flow? The Feldon calculator is great. Here is the progress so far started around the end of Feb. goal is to complete by end of April. Firebox is 20x20x20 and the FB Tto CC is right around 66sqin. Plan is for a slide out ash pan and the fire grate right above the intake holes which are 2.5" total of 6. I would like to thank everyone who has posted their builds alot of great builds to get ideas from.













1.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















3.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















4.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















5.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















6.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















7.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


















8.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 3, 2015


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 3, 2015)

What an amazing first build! That looks great so far. I smoke on a mini WSM, so I'm not going to be much for advice, but sure do love watching smoker builds. Great job. Keep it up!
- Ryan


----------



## gunkle (Apr 3, 2015)

Good looking build. Looks like it's coming  along  great. Look forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## rotor head (Apr 5, 2015)

Legs and wheels mounted. Temp guages installed and started the wood rack or lower shelf and one of the intake slides on. Making forward progress. Will be cuting the holes for the other side of the intakes 3 2.5" holes in 1/4" plate with a drill and holesaw fun fun fun. 

. 













photo.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 5, 2015


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 5, 2015)

Making progress. The legs and wheels look nice. You are very skilled. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rotor head (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you very much it feels good to fabricate again. Made a little more progress today after work got the lower shelf framed out and worked on the exhaust decided to go with a 5" square tube for the exhaust its 4 3/4"ID a square hole is eaiser to cut with a cutoff wheel. What is the recommended distance from the bottom cooking surface for the tube is 3" to 4" good.


----------



## joe black (Apr 6, 2015)

Lookin good Rotorhead,  I envy anyone who has the skills and stamina to do their own build.  It's nice to buy one from a fabricator, but there is a huge amount of pride in making your own.  Good smoking,   Joe


----------



## rotor head (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you.

Its really fun doing your own build I bet I made 10 trips to Bass Pro looking at the Horizons they sell and I just could not see spending a grand on one that wasn'r the size I wanted to have. So I found this fourm then spent months viewing past builds and that was i said i can do this so here we are. Spent some time today wire wheeling and sanding disc to the inside of the CC set the 5" exhaust back in and laid the angle for the cooking rack in. right now ita sitting 3 inches from the top of the cooking rack. I'm also thinking I may need to cut the door opening another 2" lower. I want to put a top rack in 12" to 14" wide. Need to know if 3" is good distance from the lower rack and how much space you need between the top and lower track. right now if I leave as is I'll have about 6 1/2" betwwen racks.













photo 1-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 8, 2015


















photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 8, 2015


















photo 3-3.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 8, 2015


















photo 4-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## gunkle (Apr 8, 2015)

That's coming out great. In my UDS I have 7 inches between racks.  Not sure on a reverse flow setup though. I Agree building is half the fun.  Just about done with my latest build and starting to decide on my next project. Might be a different hobby though.  Maybe a new remote control plane.


----------



## rotor head (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you sir.

I got a little more done today firebox grate made used 1/2" solid square bar. I think it will hold up to the heat. Got the firebox plate for the door and ash pan all cut out just got to frame out the the door weld the hinges on weld up the ash pan then I can weld the frame to the box. I'm still thinking of andding two inches to the CC door and cut two inches out of the CC. that will give me 4 1/2" from the reverse flow plate and the exhaust will be 5" from the bottom cooking surface.  













photo 2-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 11, 2015


















photo 3-3 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## rotor head (Apr 12, 2015)

Firebox door made. Frame welded in and door hung. tomorrow ash pan build.













photo 1-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 12, 2015


















photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## gunkle (Apr 12, 2015)

That's really coming out great.  Excellent job.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking good Rotor Head. Keep it up. You've done a fantastic job so far. 
- Ryan


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## rotor head (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks,gunkle,RMMurray and inkjunkie. Ash pan all the handles and the cooking racks,weld in the reverse flow plate and the smoke stack and it will be time for a test fire. 

I still need advise on if I should lower my CC door opening 2" 
That will give me 4 1/2" to the RF plate I have a 5" x36" square stack 4 3/4" ID. I was going to leave 29" sticking out and 7" inside do I need to do an angle cut on the tube inside?


----------



## rotor head (Apr 13, 2015)

Ash pan built













photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 13, 2015






 













photo 1-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## rotor head (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok you want a good laugh. So I just finish up the ash pan go to roll the smoker and it starts to tip over. It was really funny I just looked at it and then started to kick myself in the ass. I never calculated the weight of the firebox and my wheel location so as you know the firebox is real heavy 3/8" plate. So option 1. move wheels farther out on the firebox or option 2. fill the farther out wheel legs with lead. I'm leaning to option #2.


----------



## joe black (Apr 13, 2015)

I think that I have heard that sometimes on shorter units, Shirley uses some sort of counterweight.  I have also read that Paul Shirley will answer questions and give suggestions to folks that are building their own smokers.  Might be worth a phone call.


----------



## rotor head (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks I'll check them out. It was funny to watch it slowly tip. I was able to stop it before it flipped.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 14, 2015)

Rotor Head said:


> Ok you want a good laugh. So I just finish up the ash pan go to roll the smoker and it starts to tip over. It was really funny I just looked at it and then started to kick myself in the ass. I never calculated the weight of the firebox and my wheel location so as you know the firebox is real heavy 3/8" plate. So option 1. move wheels farther out on the firebox or option 2. fill the farther out wheel legs with lead. I'm leaning to option #2.


I tipped my log splitter over today. It has platforms on both sides to put logs on. Some chowder head only loaded one side....and thanks to it being on jack stands to get it at a more comfortable level over it went...


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking Good

Gary


----------



## rotor head (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Gary

Got the smoke stack welded in and the cooking rack slides. cut the tubing and round bar for the cooking racks now I have 108 holes to drill for the 3/8" SS round to slide in then I can put the frame together and weld up.

Got a question on the RF plate is it ok to raise it up a little from the firebox plate no more than two inches. I got some 3x3 angle that I was going to run down the center then weld in two peices of plate from it to the to the CC the V will be for drain.













photo 1-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 15, 2015


















photo 2-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 15, 2015


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2015)

That will be fine,  I have the same grates on my Grill

Gary


----------



## rotor head (Apr 16, 2015)

Lower cooking rack drilled and put together. need to clamp it up and take to work tomorrow to Tig. Tomorrow cut bar for top rack and drill the tube only 54 more holes to drill. then start work on the reverse flow plate hope to have that welded in Saturday. 

Here is what the cooking rack looks like its all 304 stainless.













photo.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice Job  Looks Great,  

Let me send you my grate dimensions 

Gary


----------



## rotor head (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Gary

It has been a lot of work but for my first build i'm happy so far. Maybe Sunday I'll build the first test fire. Already planning the next project a Argentine style grill that should be a fun build also. Send me your dimensions hope you have deep pockets LOL.


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2015)

Be looking forward to it,    No deep pockets here

Gary


----------



## gunkle (Apr 17, 2015)

That's coming along great.


----------



## rotor head (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you Gunkle 

Got the top grate made. Didn't weld the lower yet will take both to work tomorrow and weld. Decided to make a change on the RF plate going to use a full plate instead of the angle with two smaller plates on each side so I will take the plte in and put a small bend in it on the press. Get that done tomorrow and I'll just have handles and latches to do and it will be test fire time.

here is both cooking grates.













photo copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 17, 2015


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice job on those grates 

Gary


----------



## rotor head (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you Gary, 

I got to thank everyone who has posted prior builld and all the advice that have been given.Can't tell you how many hours I have spent looking at builds and reading all the postThis is a great site for everyone wanting to do their own build.

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 17, 2015)

One of the nicest builds I've seen on this site. I'd be proud if I could make something half as good as yours. Congrats on this build.


----------



## joe black (Apr 17, 2015)

Those grates look great. (Pun intended).  They should be much easier to keep clean than expanded metal.  And the stainless will last forever.  After all, it's only money!!!  You should be proud of your build, that cooker is looking very, very nice.   Joe


----------



## rotor head (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks tigerregis I do have to say there are some really nice builds out there.

Thanks Joe,

I think I have less than 80.00 in the material for the grates.

Got the RF plate welded in today and the CC handle made. Since I'm a helicopter guy I'm going to make two rotor blades to put on the end of the handle. Put a latch on the firebox door but not liking it it doesn't have a positive lock to it so going to do some searching for something else or make a latch. All the welding on the RF plate tweaked to tank and my CC door needs some work now. will go to harbor freight tomorrow for some 3/4'' bar clamps. got some 3'' SS springs handles coming from KCK should have them this week will use those on the intake slides. Didn't get to build a fire today but thats ok still on target for the end of the month to be done. Still have to pick up a ball valve for the RF plate drain. I think now with the weight of the RF plate and the cooking grates I no longer need my two barbell weights to offset the firebox. 

Here is some pics of todays progress   













photo 2-2 copy 5.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 19, 2015


















photo 3-3 copy 2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 19, 2015


















photo 4-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 19, 2015


----------



## joe black (Apr 19, 2015)

Still lookin good.  When you go to Harbor Freight, they may have the FB door latch that you're looking for.  If not, do you have Northern Tool or  Tractor Supply?  Those are also good for misc. stuff of all kinds.  Good luck,   Joe


----------



## rotor head (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Joe,

I have all them Tractor supply is accross the street from northern and HF is about 4 miles from the house. I have looked for the latches before at HF saw someone on here before say they got theirs from there. Must have over looked will check again.


----------



## rotor head (Apr 22, 2015)

More progress got the upper intake drilled I put two 1 5/8th holes. got the handles on the lower intakes just welded a 3/8th nut to the slide a used a 3'' SS bolt and a 3'' SS spring handle wanted them to be removable. I also took two wing nuts and some 3/8th all thread and made some little tabs to secure the ash pan. Also got the drain welded in I got a 1 1/4'' ball valve.













photo 1-3.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 22, 2015






Even Aliens want some Q













photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 22, 2015


















photo 3-4.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 22, 2015


















photo 1-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## rotor head (Apr 23, 2015)

Made new CC door stops just used some 1/2" sq. bar its not the best but ir looks better than the 2" sq. tube i had. Also got the spring handle on the upper intake vent. New firebox latch from bbq smoker mods should be here Saturday. I am finally going to take my cooking grate to work tomorrow to Tig them. So if the Moon and stars allign for me we will be making fire to do the test run. Sure do hope this smoker works. The only thing I could have done different is made the CC to FB opening bigger. its 66sqin.













photo 1-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 23, 2015


















photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 23, 2015


















photo 3-3.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 23, 2015


----------



## rotor head (Apr 26, 2015)

*ITS ALIVE *

Did my first test run just now started at noon till 2 and I could not be happier. I did one chimmney of kingsford got it to white ash dumped it in the charcoal basket put it in the firebox 15 minutes later temp was up in the CC add some splits ok oak got smoke real fast closed the intakes down to a little less than half opened up the upper intake about 5 minutes after light smoke and help 225-230 on the left side and 240-245 on the right side ran it one hour added another split and light smoke and temp help. It was great to see it work so well. Still have to weld my grates up but I wil get that done this week. I'm going to try some ribs saturday. Then i'll take to get sandblasted and powdercoated or creakote. Oh I still have to build the work shelf I'll get that done this week.

Thanks everyone who have posted builds and everyone else that have no problem giving advise and sharing their knowledge you all age great. Thanks again. now some pics.













photo 1-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015


















photo 1-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015






At two hours holding steady (this is the left side)













photo 2-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015






Holding a nice steady burn 













photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015






The firebox side at two hours. 













photo 3-3 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015


















photo 3-3.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015


















photo 4-2 copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ Apr 26, 2015


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, that thing looks amazing!
MEGA :points1:
- Ryan


----------



## rotor head (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Ryan

I can't wait to do my first cook on it.


----------



## 64driver (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome thread! From one rotor head to another, well done!!!


----------



## rotor head (May 10, 2015)

Thanks 64Driver I was a 53 guy now i work for company X over in Afghan.


----------



## rotor head (May 10, 2015)

Did my first cook last week some St.Louis style ribs. Here are before and after picctures. Had them on for 5 hours pecan, apple, cherry wood mix used a water pan and sprayed down every hours with apple juice. They fell off the bone may have put the rub on to heavy. the rub is from meathead his Memphis dust nest time I am not going to use the water pan but for my first cook the smoker held temp great so I was happy.  I'm doing a brisket right now its one from sal mart I got on sale for 22 buck figured this will be good to practice on.  













photo 2-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ May 10, 2015


















photo 4-2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ May 10, 2015






Here is the brisket central Texas style salt and black peper. Ate at Aaron Franklins when I was at Fort Hood visiting my kids and loved it. So Im going to try it. Not his quality of brisket but i figure this will be good to practice on. Bottom picture is after 5 hours I'm using live oak we have tons of it here in Melbourne, FL. 













photo 1-2 copy 2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ May 10, 2015


















photo 2-2 copy 2.JPG



__ rotor head
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## thomas phillips (May 10, 2015)

Great smoker build. I love watching you guys that are talented enough to do these things. I have plenty of tools but lack the talent. I would love to do my own someday, whether it be a metal one like yours or a brick smoker that I have seen on here.

Great job!!!


----------



## gary s (May 10, 2015)

Looking Good !!!

Gary


----------



## rotor head (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Thomas and Gary

Here it is the finished. It came out pretty good. I know what everyone is talking about with the stall it hit 170 and took almost another hour before it started climbing again pulled it at 195 wrapped it up and let it sit for about 45 minutes coulded wait any longer. I'm happy with it will have no problem taking some in to work tomorrow and let the guys try.













photo copy.JPG



__ rotor head
__ May 10, 2015


















photo.JPG



__ rotor head
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful Color, Looks tender and Juicy  Nice Job

Gary


----------



## rotor head (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Gary,

 Still got a lot to learn but with this site and all the great people and info you can get here I know it will keep getting better.


----------



## smokejumper (May 11, 2015)

Nice smoke ring. Looks amazingly good.


----------

